# Chickens Forgotten me?



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

I went away on vacation for 3 days and had the neighbour come round and give then water and food. When I came back it seemed they had forgotten me! They didn't come running up like they do when I come home from school. I was devistated. Does anyone know if they have actually forgotten me or just not happy with me because I 'abandoned' them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chickens dont have long term memory as far as I know and the walking stomachs are motivated by food. I'm sure you can motivate them with treats...'crack,' and will quickly come running up to you again when they see you. No problem.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Most likely they did not forget you, however they are giving you the cold shoulder for leaving them. I was in the hospital for 2 weeks, none came near me the first day I was back, however 2 days later I had 3 sitting in my lap, and my rooster he was laying his head on my shoulder. This is just their way of saying you left us and now we are paying you back for it.

Chickens prefer a routine, you change it and they don't like it.


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

hildar said:


> Most likely they did not forget you, however they are giving you the cold shoulder for leaving them. I was in the hospital for 2 weeks, none came near me the first day I was back, however 2 days later I had 3 sitting in my lap, and my rooster he was laying his head on my shoulder. This is just their way of saying you left us and now we are paying you back for it.
> 
> Chickens prefer a routine, you change it and they don't like it.


Thank you for telling me


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OR they just don't love you anymore.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

TheKeeper777 said:


> Thank you for telling me


Your welcome. I also have found out that chickens are smarter then many think they are. Even as chicks if you watch them you will see it. I could write a book just on all the things Smarty use to do. As a chick she found out how to actually open the cage door we had them in. She would get out and then come to our bedroom door and open the door by jumping up and hitting the knob a few times. Then once in she would hop on the bed, and wake me up. Not even a month old and she figured things out. I just wish she had of learned how to close the cage door before coming into the bedroom her sisters would poop all over the carpet.

Hoot seems to be the smart one in this new bunch of chicks, I am keeping my eye on that one.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes,chickens are smarter than people give them credit for.I've seen amazing things over the years and some are alot smarter than others.When I had abdominal surgery,I was in the hospital for 3 days and when I got back home the 1st thing I did was call the flock and they came running from all directions,some tried jumping in my arms(which hurt the surgical site).They didn't forget Mother Hen and were over-joyed I came back.I have never left again!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> Yes,chickens are smarter than people give them credit for.I've seen amazing things over the years and some are alot smarter than others.When I had abdominal surgery,I was in the hospital for 3 days and when I got back home the 1st thing I did was call the flock and they came running from all directions,some tried jumping in my arms(which hurt the surgical site).They didn't forget Mother Hen and were over-joyed I came back.I have never left again!


I had heart surgery and was in the hospital for almost 2 weeks. The chickens gave me the cold shoulder when I got back however my favorites the next day came to me, the others just sort of waited another day then started coming to me. They don't like changes, and they will show you they don't like it in their own way. I have had 3 times of being in the hospital and all 3 times I have been shunned by chickens however it doesn't last too long.

They all know who their mom is, and they can't stay away from mom for to long. My last surgery was when I had Rose, and she would actually peck on the door until someone would let her in. She just had to be around me. If I couldn't come to her she was coming to me. I can actually see hoot and our duck doing that now. Hoot will come out here to the living room if she thinks I am not coming to her.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Usually if I'm gone I go sit with them with a snack to re establish familiarity and routine. Animals find security in the same old thing every day. I think it takes a few days to trust their routine is re established.


----------

